# 1/24 BSG RAPTOR back on track!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*1/24 BSG Raptor bench UPDATE*

Here are some NEW pics of my Jesse M. 1/24 BSG Colonial Raptor.
The door lights look a lot better when not photographed...red colors never seem to look right under 'common' conditions.

The lower section of the kit houses the cockpit and back area floors but in this case because of the amount of bloody wires...I needed to dremel out the exsisting floors and build the flooring to the upper half and make it all one assembly...better anyways being the floor texture was WAY OFF and more like 1/4 scale.

ENJOY!

http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/REMYtheRAT/00000001.jpg
http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/REMYtheRAT/BSG1-1.jpg
http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/REMYtheRAT/bsg2.jpg
http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/REMYtheRAT/bsg3.jpg
http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/REMYtheRAT/bsg4.jpg
http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/REMYtheRAT/bsg5.jpg
http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/REMYtheRAT/bsg6.jpg


----------



## SpaceMind (Jan 25, 2009)

Freakin AWESOME lighting work. I love it!!!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Hey THANKS!!*  
I inlarged the images and added them to my photobucket so its easier and faster to see the pics now.

More to come! 

I'm working some some final cockpit doodads, seats and screens right now then its on to Helo's seat and the rear folding jump seat that still need to be installed then the floor goes in place. 

I'm not going to do the formation or engine lights...I want to finish this in 09...plus its going to be displyed as 'parked' so there is no need for those to be lit up.

48 led's and 3 pieces of EL lamps so far.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

You're sick, man!

Great work - it's stunning in person.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Chris! :wave:

I can't wait to see your FM Millennium Falcon.

It was a good turn out this weekend.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Great work Fluke!

I spent my weekend sanding & priming Black Sun's 1/48 Raptor. It's a nice kit too tho of course a lot smaller and less detailed.

What are you using for your base exterior hull color?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*THANKS!* 

The exterior is a combo 0f Model Master Acrylic:

1. Armor sand
2. Olive drab
and a dash of Tamiya acry Flat Alumininum just enough to give it a slight metalic look without too much metal flake. 

On the show while on the flight deck or on the ground in sunlight
the Raptors seem to have more of a brown/bronzish look but its not correct.
The CGI look is what most folks have gone for but It doesn't quit right to me iether. The cockpit framework in this kit and the intakes in front of the wings are from the CGI images as well and need to be re-done.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey Troy, do you have any handy links to photos that show the Raptor interior well for reference? Just from using the pause button & DVD's I can see some major discrepancies with the interior of the Black Sun Raptor. Besides the interior, my only complaint with the 1/48 is the box and instruction photos all show a pilot in the cockpit, though the kit comes with no figures! I'm going to check my LHS to see if there's a cheap 1/48 plane kit with a pilot that has converting potential.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Awesome work thus far, Troy! Hope you finish her up for WonderFest. She'll make a most impressive entry, to be sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks heaps Griffy! I'm hoping to get her done in time. I didn't enter anything at all last year. 

Philip,
I got one better for ya. I will burn you a copy of the disc that came with my kit...its loaded with killer screen grabs and some rare off camera stills.

Send your mailing address here: [email protected]


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks Fluke!

I'm not exactly sure how crazy I'm going to go on the interior, the display I have in mind would involve a sealed Raptor. Still, I'd like what's visible thru the canopy and windows to look accurate.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

WOW!!!! That is fantastic! Looks like a set piece!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Very impressive! It is alot of work, but it has paid off. I have never seen the series, but, still I enjoy seeing your work!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Found these too late to do Troy any good with Helo's "office", but anybody else detailing an interior might find these handy:

http://www.westmediafilm.com/website/Bsg_images/raptor_close.jpg
http://www.westmediafilm.com/website/Bsg_images/raptor_console.jpg


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Thanks for kind words gents!*


----------



## JohnLogan (Apr 6, 2008)

Beautiful work their Fluke!!!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Been busy guys! Being unemployed helps..hehehe....I'm not even trying cuz I'm moving to Lousville in 3 to 4 weeks anyways.*

*The floors are done w/ lighting. Because the interior is all lit up like vagas...now I gotta do the formation lights, I was told if I did not... it would not look right ....does that make sense to you guys?*

*Thanks for looking! *

[URL]http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/REMYtheRAT/rapFLOOR3.jpg[/URL]

http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/REMYtheRAT/rapFLOOR4.jpg

http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/REMYtheRAT/RaptorFloor1.jpg

http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/REMYtheRAT/raptorfloor2.jpg

http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/REMYtheRAT/RaptorDoorLts.jpg


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Fantastic work, Troy! Your Raptor is really gonna take folks out in to space, brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

All I can say is !


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Amazing work! Your floor is a huge improvement over the stock kit!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Your work is so CLEAN! how do you do it?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Clean?...why I use Mr. Bubbles...they do all the work so you don't have too!!! :lol:

*Thanks guys! *

Clean?...I don't know. I use a small 3" Triangle ruler a lot to cut my styrene parts. I use the MM side to measure out lengths etc...I'm no mathimatition so most of my work is all by hand and eye....if it looks good I do it! 

I guess Im just a nut for detail....I build what looks right for that scale.
I try to balance out lighting so its not too dim or not to bright...tone matters too...its what makes a model look more real from toy like.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

You even have lights in the doorframe! OMG! 

Seriously, this is looking great! Can't wait to see her finished. 

Sean


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Well that is just flamin awsome Fluke... :thumbsup:

I'd love to shake hands with you and a few others on here just to have some of your amazing skill n talent rub off. I agree with you about the lighting as much as I love leds they can be too intense for the scale. But from the look in your pics you've nailed it mate :woohoo:

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Thanks Sean and Alec! *

I don't model as much as I should but when I do...its time for those funny pills, doctor visits and late nights powered by music, Dr. Pepper and various munchies...sweedish Fish is my fav right now.

That Pegasus Martian War Machine is looking good next!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*The Galactica hanger bays have been very busy but with some granted and needed RnR I finally have some down time to work on my scale Raptor. ENJOY!*

*The lower floor section in the process of being 'dug out' to make room for the custom floors and all that messy wires!*
http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/REMYtheRAT/GuttedRaptorFloor.jpg

*'The wire MESS'--- Only half of the wires are tucked and glued down tight...thank the gods that there is enough resin on the lower section to 'dig out'*
http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/REMYtheRAT/wiremess.jpg

*The molds for my pilots saw better days and I would have not included them in the model anywas so here are the helmets after the heads were dremeled out...brain matter! ICKY! I will most likely put them on the seats as if they were just set there after landing.*
http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/REMYtheRAT/RaptorHelmets.jpg

*The right stablelizer showing where the resin was 'dug up' to hide the wires for the nav lights.....at first I thought I was going to skip all six NAV lights but but the finished model would have looked wrong with the interior all lit up like Los Vagas and no external lighting.*
http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/REMYtheRAT/wingdetailone.jpg

*The two stableizers...I have more or less had the model almost pieced togther...man its a nice size kit!*http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/REMYtheRAT/stablezersLnR.jpg

*The underside of the lower wing showing the same type of hidding technique for the wires. I used a thin plate of styrene as the 'digging out' for those wing Nav lights was a lot more messy. *http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/REMYtheRAT/WingWireRun.jpg

*......and last the Seats, painted and almost ready for install.*
http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr285/REMYtheRAT/RaptorSeats.jpg


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

That is so frakkin' awesome... great work! 

-BolianAdmiral


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Thanks pal! *

*Here are three new pics.*

*The lower floor setion is now glued to the main body.*
*







*

*The console. All the detail you see here except for the screen decals I had to create to be more like the prop's lickness
and so that three plates with with the details on them could be painted separately then used to sandwich the decal screens between them and the console body*
*







*

*The main wing lights were 3mm colored led's that were sanded down to the smaller shapes that I needed then after the model is painted siver plated will be made to fit around them, closing up the gaps.*
*







*


----------



## Ephus (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey I wondering what type of materials did you use to make the body of the Raptor? I plan making a larger scale model and turning it into a computer case. I would place the motherboard in the floor and have the control ports and fan coming out of the engines in the rear. If you guys have any suggestions would love the input.
Thanks


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

That is just *amazing* work, it’s like looking at the set.

Jim


----------



## ShotgunLebowski (Sep 12, 2003)

Ephus, This is a resin kit if I remember right. I've seen this one up close at the Galaxy Sci-Fi club meetings. 

John


----------

